# just chillin'



## jstar (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi everyone 

I decided to start posting my meals and workouts again ~ I have put my competition plans on hold until next spring. For now I want to record my meals and workouts and aim for progress. This is a motivating forum to be a part of & I need to take advantage 

Next week I am starting a new job but hopefully I will get my own desk and computer so I can log in during the day    I know I will in training at least for the first 2 weeks so until then I will have to post here on nights & weekends only!

A few weeks ago I got a HUGE wakeup call when I had my bodyfat tested! My friend (who is a very good trainer) tested me with the calipers and came up with 24% - the Omron revealed about 22% - I honestly thought I was no more than 17% because that is what "other" trainers have pinched me at in the past year or so. Of course I will go by her numbers because they are the most recent and I know she knows what she is doing. Anyways, my goal is fat loss.

Recently I purchased the Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle e-book. IMO it is one of the best, if not the best and most comprehensive books out there. I like it because he spends the first couple chapters addressing goal setting and visualization. These are not new concepts to me but he gives you step by step instructions on how to reinforce these behaviors in our lives. It is very useful and helpful....on the other hand I purchased the Parillo nutrition manual too and that was a huge letdown. Everything on their site is basically what is in his book. And I am not so sure about only eating 5% fat...that is too low. I am learning that my diet is normally deficient in EFAs and I believe that is one of the reasons I haven't been successful at losing and keeping fat off. My diet will contain EFAs every day from this day forward!!! 

In my next post I will talk about my goals, etc. By new year's ever I want to be a hottie 

Also, I will get some new pics posted and a new avi - probably tomorrow.

I'll be back in a few!

Stats:
8/12/04
144
calipers: 23.84%
omron: 22.1%
skinfolds:
tricep  14
bicep 3.5
back 10.5
hip 10
thigh 11


----------



## kvyd (Sep 2, 2004)

Good luck with the new job and with your goals.


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

Welcome back!!!  Hope that all in life has been treating you well!  

Best of luck with the new goals!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 3, 2004)

Good Luck Woman!!     I'll be rooting for ya!


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi kvyd   thanks for the well wishes. You too AJ and Andrea!!!  
Life is good; I just have to chill out and be more patient - good things will come in time  BTW here is my new favorite smily =  --so cute!


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

*GOALS:

By 12/31/04:

1)Weight and Bodyfat %* * 
-- now = 145 @ 24%
-- goal = 125 @12% 
lose 20 lbs of bodyfat
maintain LBM

*2) Measurements**
-- now = waist 30"; hips 38.5" 
-- goal = waist 25"; hips 35"

*taken first thing in the a.m.

*3) I eat 5-6 clean meals per day, everyday.*
*4) I complete all scheduled workouts every week.


Affirmations:
Part of the BFFM program is to write out your goals in the present tense - as if they were already achieved. Even though it sounds silly it really gets your subconscious mind to believe that you can do this. You read your goals each day and it really paints quite a picture. I have even done this with other areas of my life. I imagined what type of house I want and how I want to decorate each room  okay I must sound loopy 

Another thing I have done is established a reward system for myself. I get a small reward each week that I eat right and get all my workouts in. When I achieve bigger goals I will get a bigger reward 

By the way, after new year's instead of cutting like the rest of the world I will already be lean and my next concern will be adding muscle. I will go on a controlled mass-gain program. Lifting heavy, reduced cardio, etc. I should still have plenty of time to add a couple lbs of muscle before the first spring show.

So without further ado - here are my affirmations, rewards and competitions I plan to enter or attend next year:

Affirmations:
1) I am so happy and thankful that I lost 20 lbs of unhealthy bodyfat!
2) I have more energy than ever and a positive outlook on life.
3) My arms and shoulders are so defined that I get compliments on them all the time.
4) My abs are tight and ripped. You can't pinch an inch anywhere on my midsection.
5) I wake up every day and jump right out of bed - I love doing cardio first thing in the morning!!! 


Rewards:

Small (weekly rewards):
just a few options :wink:
1) shampoo from http://www.kiehls.com/- it's $$$ but i love it
2) eyebrow wax - can you believe i have never had one?
3) new cd
4) any item in store under $15

Big Rewards (maybe one at the 1/2way pt and one when i am done):
1) iPOD ---I have wanted one for sooo long. I might get this when I am halfway there so it will make the cardio sessions more entertaining!
2) haircut
3) small tv/vcr combo for my room
4) attend the Arnold Classic (I would love to but depending on the cost we'll see! I have a friend in Louisville I can stay with and that is a 3 hr drive to Columbus)
5) Comforter for my bed

Shows for next year

Arnold Classic - to watch!
End of March - FAP South Beach 
  End of April - FAP Fitness Atlantic
           June - FAP Fitness Universe - Miami
            July - NPC BodyRock
        August - FAP New York

I may enter some smaller. local warmup shows but these are the ones I am most interested in entering!












*


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

9/1

~ 30 min elliptical before eating ~ 

M1
4 oz potato
2 terriyaki chicken breasts

M2
1 ezekiel bun
4 oz sweet n' spicy tuna

M3
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup eggwhites
1 TBL PB

960  105.5C  93.2P  21.6F

Comments - Didn't eat enough today due to all the junk I ate the day before, I just wasn't hungry. This is not going to be a typical day don't worry!


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

9/2

~ 30 min elliptical before eating ~

M1
2/3 cup oats
1/2 cup eggwhites
1 egg
1 scoop protein

M2
2 terriyaki chicken breasts
lettuce
4 oz potato

*training

M3
1 ezekiel roll 
4 oz sweet n' spicy tuna

M4 - Bugaboo Creek
garden salad with white zinfandel dressing and a few croutons

M5
2 low carb tortillas, 2 slices ff cheese

M6
1 ezekiel roll
1 slice ff cheese
1 tsp PB
1 LC pita

1798  211.5C  159.8P  43.8F

Training: Chest, Biceps, Abs:
Incline DB Bench Press 12x15  12x20  8x25  8x25
Flat DB Flyes  12x15  12x20  10x20
Pec Deck  12x40  10x40  9x40
Standing EZ bar Curls  12x30  10x30  10x30
Alt. Incline DB Curls  6x15  6x15  6x15
Low Pulley Reverse Curls  12x30  10x40  8x40
Cable Crunches  12x80  12x80  12x80
Reverse Crunches  12  12  12


----------



## jstar (Sep 3, 2004)

9/3

~ 30 min elliptical before eating ~

M1: 2/3 cup oats,1/2 cup eggbeaters,1 egg,1 scoop protein
M2: Salsa bagel,1 LC pita,4 oz turkey
M3: 2 lc pitas, 1 ff cheese
M4: 1 ezekiel roll, 1 oz tuna
M5: 1.5 ezk. rolls, 2 lc tortillas
M6: 3 ezkl rolls 

2155  329C (61%)  170.1P (32%) 30.75F (13%)


----------



## jstar (Sep 4, 2004)

9/4

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggwhites, 1 scoop protein


Leg day


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> 9/3
> 
> ~ 30 min elliptical before eating ~
> 
> ...


That seems like a lot of carbs? Where is the protein in meals 5 and 6? Just checkin. Oh, and only 1oz of tuna???


----------



## jstar (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks for checking in on me Jill  

I am trying to establish good habits and clean eating and veer away from eating like this. 

Today will be better, I promise 

*note to self = more protein less carbs


----------



## jstar (Sep 5, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> 9/4
> 
> M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggwhites, 1 scoop protein
> 
> ...



rest of day:

M2: 2 terriyaki chx breasts
M3: whey isolate shake
M4: chkn, mush, onions in white wine @ restaurant + 2 small pieces of italian bread (est. 1.5 oz total) 

Workout: Legs
Smith Squats 12x20  12x40  12x40  12x40
Leg Extensions 12x30  12x30  12x30
DB Lunges 12x12  12x12  12x12
Lying Leg Curls  12x40  12x40  10x40
Hyperextensions 12x5  12x10  12x10

Question: I have never done weighted hyperextensions before - do you hold the plate in close to your chest or hold it out? 
********************************************************
Dunno the calories and macros for today but as you can see my carbs were a lot lower than yesterday. The only thing that worried me was M4. I was with a group of people and they wanted to eat in the North End (an italian section of Boston with tons of great little restaurants and the BEST food on earth  ) I didn't want to go (being on a fat loss diet and all) but they made me feel like I had to. So when we got there I nervously scoured the menu trying to find the best option. I swear just about every single dish included the word "sauteed"  So I saw this dish that was "sauteed" in white wine and came with mushrooms, artichokes and onions. I asked the waitress is this just cooked in wine, no butter or oils right just wine? "Yes" she replied. Well, I am not so sure! I think there was a slight buttery taste to it so who knows? I really HATE when they do that 

Today I woke up and decided to weigh myself and measure myself just to see if last night totally ruined me. :wipes sweat off forehead: --crazy but I am down 5lbs...I weigh 140 and my measurements are down slightly too. My hips are down .5" already. I know it was water retention I carry crazy amounts of water. Just call me "camel-star"


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 5, 2004)

Yes Jstar...Hold the plate next to your chest.  I cross my hands and hold the plate like I was hugging it.

Sounds like you had some yummy food there!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 5, 2004)

> Today I woke up and decided to weigh myself and measure myself just to see if last night totally ruined me. :wipes sweat off forehead: --crazy but I am down 5lbs...I weigh 140 and my measurements are down slightly too. My hips are down .5" already.



 Goooo Starrystar!!!!  excellent progress!! water retention or not 5lbs always makes a diff- I know it does for me! 

How has your long weekend been?


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 5, 2004)

jsar
 I was with a group of people and they wanted to eat in the North End (an italian section of Boston with tons of great little restaurants and the BEST food on earth :lick: )  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hi jstar!
> Oh man! I LOVE Boston's North End! You walk down the street and all you smell is garlic - it's the best.
> 
> Good to see you back on track, girl! I love your positive affirmations.


----------



## jstar (Sep 5, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Yes Jstar...Hold the plate next to your chest.  I cross my hands and hold the plate like I was hugging it.
> 
> Sounds like you had some yummy food there!



Thanks Jodie!  that is what I did. how much weight do you use? i think 10 was a bit light but 25 would be too much right now. i wish someone would invent 15 lb plates 

Yes, the food there was so yummy! My meal was so big too I couldn't finish it all. I took some home and gave the rest to my mom. If you ever come to Boston you must go out to eat one night in the North End. There are so many restaurants (most of them family owned) and they are all so good!

How was your weekend? Is your knee any better


----------



## jstar (Sep 5, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Goooo Starrystar!!!!  excellent progress!! water retention or not 5lbs always makes a diff- I know it does for me!
> 
> How has your long weekend been?



Thanks Jen! It's unreal how much I fluctuate just with water retention. It's kinda funny though.  It still makes a huge difference in how I feel in my clothes and being comfortable in them, don't you agree?

My weekend has been great! I went biking along the canal yesterday. Although I nearly wiped out (I haven't been on a bike in years!) it was fun  Then today I bought some organizer containers at Wallyworld and cleaned up my room. I put away all my summer clothes and took out all my fall ones (seems like I was just taking out my summer clothes yesterday :sad: ) Just tryin' to get myself organized before I go back to work on Tuesday. How about your weekend?


----------



## jstar (Sep 5, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> jsar
> I was with a group of people and they wanted to eat in the North End (an italian section of Boston with tons of great little restaurants and the BEST food on earth :lick: )  [/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jstar (Sep 6, 2004)

9/5

M1: 1 ezekiel roll, 1 TBL PB, 2 slices ff cheese
M2: 1 ezekiel roll, 4 oz tuna
M3: 6 oz potato, 4 oz turkey
M4: terriyaki chicken breast, salad, 1/2 cup brown rice
M5: 1 ezekiel roll toasted with 1 TBL PB 
M6: 6 cups ff popcorn, 1 ezekiel roll, 1 TBL PB, 1 ff cheese
1910  312C  151P  43.75F


----------



## jstar (Sep 6, 2004)

*9/6

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggwhites, 1 scoop protein
M2: 5 low carb pitas, 3 slices ff cheese + low-sugar blueberrie/nut bar
***Training (see below)***



Training:
Shoulders, Triceps, Abs and Cardio=
MTS Shoulder Press 12x60  12x70  7x80  7x80
Cable Laterals 12x30  8x30*  7x30*
Bent-over rear delt flyes 24x8  12x12  12x10**
Tricep Pressdowns 12x70  8x80  8x80
Lying Tricep Extensions 7x10  8x10  8x10
Cable Crunch 15x70  12x100  12x110
Reverse Crunches 12  12  12
30 minutes elliptical - 396 calories

Comments:
I felt pretty strong today. I think it may have had to do with the fact that I ate a pretty decent amount of carbs (M2) about 30-45 min before I trained.
On the shoulder press I had been stuck on 8 reps at 70...and no way could I attempt 80! But today I got 7 clean reps!  I also felt stronger on the pressdowns. I was always stuck on reps at 70 and could only get 2-3 at 80 but today I got 8! Yippee!!!!
*The left pulley on the cable machine was sticking so I was having a hard time with the cable flyes. I got a nice pump though.
**On the rear delt db flyes I nearly forgot how to do them I haven't done them in so long. I need to reaquaint myself with the proper form on that exercise before I can go to 12 lb dbs. Next time for sure 

Tomorrow I weigh-in and measure officially. I calculated earlier that in order to meet my goal I need to lose 1 lb every 6 days, and my measurements must go down slightly as well. If they don't I know that I am not losing fat and I need to adjust my diet. I plan to do another bodyfat test at the end of September and my goal is to be at 21%. 




*


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> 9/5
> 
> 1 ezekiel roll



What are these???

Did you eat 5 *big* pitas at once today ???


----------



## jstar (Sep 7, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What are these???
> 
> Did you eat 5 *big* pitas at once today ???



http://www.mybloodsugar.net/foodforlife.htm

Ezekiel bread is awesome Jill!  It is made from live sprouted grains and has no flour. So it is an unprocessed carb, unlike regular bread. 

The low carb pitas I eat are by Joseph's - I can 't find a link to their company's site. They oat bran whole wheat pitas and here is the nutrition data for one:
calories=60
carbs = 10g
protein = 7g
fat = 1.5g
sugar = 1g
fiber = 5g


----------



## jstar (Sep 7, 2004)

9/6 (repost)

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggwhites, 1 scoop protein
M2: 5 low carb pitas, 3 slices ff cheese + low-sugar blueberry/nut bar
M3: 2 honey mustard chicken breasts
M4: 3 slices ff cheese, 5 lc pitas, 1 TBL PB
M5: 5 lc pitas, 1 TBL PB

2040  248C  226P  35F

room for improvement needed as you can see

training already posted


----------



## jstar (Sep 7, 2004)

9/7

Weigh in:
142
waist & hips = basically the same; less than 1/4 inch difference. it is only day 6 mind you and i am also bloated from the carbs and t.o.m. 

where i have messed up over the past week or so:

1- going out to eat/unplanned meals OUT of the house - this is HUGE. I never freaking go out to eat as much as I have been lately. Not that I want to but I end up going out with my friends and then they want to eat and if I turn them down I feel guilty...well TOO BAD!!!! I won't feel guilty anymore. I am only eating meals I prepare myself! 

2- too many carbs, etc, the "carb issue." I know from experience I have crazy mood swings and feel out of sorts on low or even reduced carbs (not to mention I get hungrier which sets me up for bingeing!). While I do not plan to cut carbs from any meals I am going to limit my carb choices to clean carbs only. 

These are things I am working on right now. I plan to make small changes to my habits and behaviors as we go along - that way they stick 

Okay - so today I started my new job. I am in training for the month of September so my day is scheduled hour by hour. Whenever I start a new job one of the first things I worry about is how I am going to eat every 3 hrs while I am there and if they have a fridge and microwave!  I brought my lunch - chicken and peppers - and a couple shakes. I was in training with 3 other girls all day. At about 11:30 my manager came in to tell us that in honor of us all starting today and in honor of the location's 3rd anniversary over the past weekend that they were ordering us calzones  Everyone was excited but I was annoyed  I decided at that moment - I don't care if I look silly eating my chicken out of my tupperware dish while everyone else was eating calzones. I had to do what I had to do 

Oh - I also found out they built a gym on the premises - which is suppose to open sometime this month. Even though we are temps we can use the gym free of charge  I am soooo excited!!!! I can't tell ya!!!!

Ok - off to do back, calves and 30 min cardio!


----------



## atherjen (Sep 7, 2004)

wow thats a lot of low carb pitas ... fiber!  Im thinking that you need to switch those with a different carb source and only have them in one meal... 
if Im at least accurate, I think that they are fairly high in sodium too.. which can lead to water retention. 

Stay positive and keep making those weekly goals to set! Learning from mistakes and making the right adjustments is what progress is all about!


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 7, 2004)

Jstar...that's a pretty green color.  hehe


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaa    on the no calzones!! I probably would have ate em!

Keep up the hard work and you'll be at your goals in no time!


----------



## jstar (Sep 8, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> wow thats a lot of low carb pitas ... fiber!  Im thinking that you need to switch those with a different carb source and only have them in one meal...
> if Im at least accurate, I think that they are fairly high in sodium too.. which can lead to water retention.
> 
> Stay positive and keep making those weekly goals to set! Learning from mistakes and making the right adjustments is what progress is all about!



They didn't seem to make me gassy.. but I think you are right on with the water retention. I have been buying them less but this weekend I went to BJ's (if you are not familiar with the chain they are a supermarket that sellls food in bulk like a Costco or Sam's Club) they had a 3-pack and i ate them all in one day! Okay - I won't be buying any bread items in bulk anymore - promise :angel: 

Thanks for the extra motivation Jen! I tend to always want to look at where I am failing but I need to be reminded where I am succeeding. Success doesn't happen overnight but it will happen!  Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## jstar (Sep 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Jstar...that's a pretty green color.  hehe



You mean the text color Jodie? *I like it too!*


----------



## jstar (Sep 8, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yaaaaaaaa    on the no calzones!! I probably would have ate em!
> 
> Keep up the hard work and you'll be at your goals in no time!



Thanks Jill  

Everyday I am tested - yesterday it was calzones; today it was cake. You should have seen this cake. Tons of frosting and oreos on on the cake. Egads these people are trying to get us all fat


----------



## jstar (Sep 8, 2004)

9/7

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggwhites, 1 scoop protein
M2: whey shake
M3: 2 terriyaki chicken breasts, peppers
M4: 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein
M5: 2 ezekiel rolls, 2 slices ff cheese
*gym*
M6:2 lc pitas(they are all gone now so i will refrain from buying more), 2 ezekiel rolls, 2 slices ff cheese

1916  244C  187P  33F

Training: Back, Calves and Cardio
Assisted Pull-ups 12xL14  6xL10  6xL10  6xL10
Seated Cable Rows 12x40  9x50  9x50
One Arm Rows 8x30  8x30  8x30
Standing DB Calf Raises 12x30  12x30  12x30 --too easy, need to go up
Seated Calf Raises 12x70  12x80  12x80 --80 was tough, felt good
Cardio= 30 minutes elliptical in basement--worked up a GOOD sweat 

Comments=

Diet:
It is still a challenge for me to cut down on all the bread (ezekiel, low carb pitas, etc.) but I will eventually. Now that I have started back to work and have more consistency in my day my meals 1-4 or 5 will all be balanced at least. That is because I prepare them that way at home then take them to work. I have no choice but to eat what I brought (or the calzones  ) 
But at home at night I really like carbs before bed. Maybe it is just a habit but  I will get more strict with myself as I go along. For now it is baby steps....

Workout:
I really want to keep my back workouts as heavy as possible. I really want to go for strength and get stronger with the pull-ups...Jill inspired me  
The gym is starting to get busy at night again; a sure sign summer is almost over! Oh well, soon I will have 2 gyms I can go to  I might even try to rearrange my workouts so that I can do some cardio or lifting during my lunch break and finish up after work. Yippee!!!


----------



## jstar (Sep 8, 2004)

9/8

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggwhites, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chicken breasts, 4.25 oz potato
M3: Labrada low carb shake (not as good as I thought it would be  )
M4: 2 ezkl. rolls, 2 ff cheese, 1 slice mg ezkl bread, 2 BJ energy bars....

1768  234.5C  158P  23.7F

Workout = none

Comments:
I missed my mid-morning meal since I was in training. Usually we get a break mid-morning but it was pouring rain and traffic was bad; everyone in my department was 1/2 hr late so everything we had on schedule was pushed back.  They had me scheduled for lunch from 1-2 but I talked them into letting me go from 12-1 instead...I was hungry darn it!  I should have brought some more food with me to eat for a snack besides a shake because when I got home from work I was ravenous! (see M4). I was actually saying to myself "don't go to the gym, stay in and binge." Then Dave called and invited me over to watch t.v. right after that thought popped in my head--
So I went over his apartment and we hung out and watched tv, I came home logged in here and now I am going to bed in a few minutes. At least I stopped myself I guess   I still missed my cardio session I had scheduled for tonight which means I will be doing it Saturday now to make my goal of 5 sessions a week.


----------



## jstar (Sep 10, 2004)

9/9

Much better today (for me at least  )

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chicken breasts, 3 oz potato
M3: small whey protein shake 
M4: 1/3 cup oats (1 hr later)
M5: 1 ezekiel roll, 2 ff cheese, 1 oz tuna (prewo)
*gym*
M6: 1 ezekiel roll, 3 oz tuna, carrots, pickles (pwo)
M7: 1 ezekiel roll - toasted w/ Smart Squeeze (aka "fake butter")

Totals:  1661  C  P  F

Training: Chest, Biceps, Abs & Cardio

Incline DB BP
Flat DB Flyes
Pec Deck
Ez bar BB curls
Alt. Incline DB curls
reverse cable curls 
cable crunches  12x80  12x100  12x120
reverse crunches 12  12  12
30 min cardio elliptical - 422 cals - was sweaty soooooo much! great cardio session!

Comments: In comparison to my last chest/bi workout my strength has gone up considerably!  Finally I was able to push past doing 7-8 reps with the 25's on inclines and I hit 10 reps. Also the 20's on the flyes seemed light where last week I was getting 8-10..yay!

Oh, I saw this guy from h.s. at my gym. I see him all the time. So we started talking about our h.s. reunion because we both received invitations this week. He says he thinks alot of people are not sure if they are going but are leaning towards going. That is how we both felt too. I really didn't have a lot of friends in h.s. and the only one I still talk to now is my best friend. I know she is going so I probably will too. Heck, why not? It is in town, it will be a fun night and if not we can always ditch out and hit the clubs  Anyways it is the day before Thanksgiving so --- added motivation to stay on track with my goals and lose this flab!

PS - running late for work. i will fill in the blanks on my diet and training above when i get home! tonight's workout = 30 cardio


----------



## jstar (Sep 11, 2004)

9/9

Much better today (for me at least )

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chicken breasts, 3 oz potato
M3: small whey protein shake
M4: 1/3 cup oats (1 hr later)
M5: 1 ezekiel roll, 2 ff cheese, 1 oz tuna (prewo)
*gym*
M6: 1 ezekiel roll, 3 oz tuna, carrots, pickles (pwo)
M7: 1 ezekiel roll - toasted w/ Smart Squeeze (aka "fake butter")

Totals: 1661 205.5C 158.75P 28.5F

Training: Chest, Biceps, Abs & Cardio

Incline DB BP  12x20  10x25  9x25  9x25
Flat DB Flyes 12x20  12x20  12x20
Pec Deck  12x40  12x40  12x40
Ez bar BB curls  12x30  12x30  12x30 (form was not perfect!)
Alt. Incline DB curls 12x15  12x15  12x15 (form was not good on last few rps)
reverse cable curls 12x30  12x30  12x30
cable crunches 12x80 12x100 12x120
reverse crunches 12 12 12
30 min cardio elliptical - 422 cals - was sweaty soooooo much! great cardio session!

Comments: In comparison to my last chest/bi workout my strength has gone up considerably! Finally I was able to push past doing 7-8 reps with the 25's on inclines and I hit 10 reps. Also the 20's on the flyes seemed light where last week I was getting 8-10..yay! **note: need to go up next time on db flyes, pec deck, & rev curls..stay with 30 on bb curls and 15's on alt. curls because my form needs some work.

Oh, I saw this guy from h.s. at my gym. I see him all the time. So we started talking about our h.s. reunion because we both received invitations this week. He says he thinks alot of people are not sure if they are going but are leaning towards going. That is how we both felt too. I really didn't have a lot of friends in h.s. and the only one I still talk to now is my best friend. I know she is going so I probably will too. Heck, why not? It is in town, it will be a fun night and if not we can always ditch out and hit the clubs Anyways it is the day before Thanksgiving so --- added motivation to stay on track with my goals and lose this flab!


----------



## jstar (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry for the double post above, I thought I could delete the first one but I guess not.


----------



## jstar (Sep 11, 2004)

9/10

Friday 

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup eggbeaters, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chicken breasts, 3 oz potato 
M3: 1 ezekiel roll, 1 slice ff cheese
M4: 1 ezekiel roll, 1 TBL PB, 2 slices raisin ezekiel bread
M5: this was bad, i know: 1 ezekiel roll, 4 ez. bread (whole grain), 4 slices ezekiel bread (raisin), 1/2 cup oatie-type cereal (no sugar..got from health food store)

2160  347.5C  140.25P  30.5F

Workout:
30 min cardio - elliptical 412 calories...another sweaty session!

Note=
My goal is to eat, on average, 1800  50%C 30%P  20%F for the week. I calculated that if I throw in a 1500 cal day and eat 1800 the rest of the week I will meet my goal. This goal is for the month of September and may change next month - it all depends on how I am progressing. Next time I weigh in and take measurements is 9/15...bodyfat analysis will be done at the end of the month.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> M5: this was bad, i know: 1 ezekiel roll, 4 ez. bread (whole grain), 4 slices ezekiel bread (raisin), 1/2 cup oatie-type cereal (no sugar..got from health food store)


  Atleast you know it was bad....


----------



## jstar (Sep 11, 2004)

Approximate Timefram for my goals:

September 04 - December 04: 
Fat loss
Achieve 12% bodyfat or be within 3% of my competition condition
Monthly bodyfat checks to see where I need to change things.

January 05 - April 05:
Alternating muscle gain and fat loss stages.
During the muscle gain stages my weight training will be more of a power/strength routine and my diet will be structured so that I am steadily gaining weight in small increments. Cardio will be cut back to maintenance levels (I am thinking 3x30 but we'll see when I get there).
During the fat loss stages I will be using a standard hypertrophy routine and my diet will be cleaner with a slightly different macronutrient profile (probably reduce starchy carbs in favor of more protein and veggies).  Not a huge change mind you but a slight one, say 5% less carbs and 5% more protein; or taking starchy carbs out of 1-2 meals. Again, to early to tell, but it may or may not happen depending on my progress.
I intend to use January as a muscle-building phase, followed by a one week cutting phase the first week of February. Then I will go back to muscle-building for 3-4 wks, fat loss 1-2 weeks, etc. As March approaches the mass phases will get shorter and the fat loss phases will get longer. 

I am working on my plans for 2005. So far I know that my first show will be 4/16 and I will be competing in my 2nd show of the year 2 weeks later on 4/30. More to come.


----------



## jstar (Sep 12, 2004)

9/11
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/ cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 ezkl. bread, 1 ff cheese
**gym**
M3: PWO - 1 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1/2 cup ew, 2 tsp glutamine
M4: 2 terriyaki chx breasts, 2 ezkl bread, 1 ff cheese
M5: 1/2 scoop protein, 1/4 cup oats
M6: 4 ezkl. bread, 1 ff cheese

1915  265C  159P  29.5F

TRAINING:

Cable Thrusts (squats) 12x30  12x30  12x40  10x40
Plié DB Squats 20x10  15x15  15x20
Flat Back Deadlifts 15x25  12x30  12x30
Reverse Lunges 10x10  10x10  10x10 (no step) 
Bench Step Ups 10 per leg- no weight, 10x8  10x8
30 minutes elliptical 412 calories

Here is a link to the above glute training program I did today.
http://www.planetmuscle.com/articles/7-5august2004/index.html

click on "Booty Call: Hard in 39 Days

At first I didn't think it was so hardcore but now (the day after) I am kind of sore in the gluteus maximus  so it was a decent workout. Since it was my first time doing some of these exercises I went a bit lighter. Not sure how that I am going to keep this as my regular routine but I did find a new move I like:  the plié db squats  In the link the article refers to them as "Bottom Blasters"  I also like bent-leg deadlifts for the glutes too!

If anyone else tries out the routine please post in here if you liked it or not.


----------



## Jill (Sep 12, 2004)

Tell us what you have learnt about post workout nutrition please.

Protein seems a little low 159?? Im thinking 2 chicken breasts would be close to 50-60gs...do you weigh them????????


----------



## jstar (Sep 12, 2004)

*New Split*

http://www.bodymusclejournal.com/vol05/bmjvol5pg7.html

Starting tomorrow, 9/13 for 4-6 weeks. I did this routine last year for a few weeks and I want to give it another go. For too long I have been using different versions of basically the same routine (just changing the bodypart pairings and the days). I haven't really done any training outside of the 8-12 rep range and I have neglected DLs, BB Squats and BB Bench Presses for far too long. I want to get back to heavier training to get stronger and to shock my body with something different. I am looking forward to doing chins, dips and bb bench presses again. 

Here is a summary of this program:

MON
BB Squats: 10, 6 (warm-ups) (constant wt.) rest 1M
Rack DLs: 10 (warm-up) then 3 x max (aim for 10 reps) rest 2M
BB Bent Over Rows: 10,6 (warm-ups) then 3 x 6-8 rest 2M

TUES
BB Bench Presses: 10,6 (warm-ups) then 6 x 6 rest 2M
Seated Presses: 4 x 5-7 (constant wt.) rest 3M
Dips: 8 (warm-up), 8, 5-6, 5-6, max (add wt. to all sets) rest 2M

THURS
Leg Presses: 10@50% 1RM*, 2x10@75% 1RM, 20@red. wt. by 10%
Deadlifts: 10@50% 1RM, max@75% 1RM, max@90% 1RM rest 2M
Chins: 8 (warm-up), 8, 5-6, 5-6, max rest 3M

FRI
Incline Presses: 10,6 (warm-ups) then 6 x 6 rest 2M
Standing Presses: 4 x 5-7 (constant wt.) rest 3M
Dips: 3 x max rest 2M

Along with this I will be doing cardio. Right now I am doing cardio 5 days a week at 30 minutes, usually Mon-Fri. 

Diet is still averaging 1800 calories P/C/F = 30/50/20.

I will keep this regimen until month's end, after my next BF% test.


----------



## jstar (Sep 12, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Tell us what you have learnt about post workout nutrition please.
> 
> Protein seems a little low 159?? Im thinking 2 chicken breasts would be close to 50-60gs...do you weigh them????????



I've just been reading John Berardi's articles on his site (also on bodybuilding.com). The jist of it is that we need to take in take in protein/carbs right after working out in order to get from our catabolic state to a state of recovery and anabolism. Not that I didn't know that already but ya know some people :cough: Bill Phillips BFL:cough: tell us that after cardio we should not eat for an hour so that we continue to burn fat which is BS cuz all we end up doing by postponing eating after a workout is causing our muscles to further breakdown. There is a lot of good info too on his site.

Here are a couple of links, he can explain it better than I ever could  :

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/puzzle_1.htm

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/puzzle_2.htm

I double-checked and yes, 159 is correct. I do weigh and measure everything these days but the chx I eat are prepackaged Tyson Terriyaki chicken breasts. One breast has 120 cals  7C  16P  3.5F so 2 would only be 32.


----------



## jstar (Sep 13, 2004)

9/12
I ate way too many carbs and calories yesterday.  The good news is that they were all clean. In fact I haven't eaten any "bad" foods at all since I started journaling here again. I just need to work on balance and nutrient timing, I have food selection down pretty well it seems. So as I move into week 3 that will be my focus 

Yesterday: 2465 cal...don't have my notebook  in front of me so can't post the macros but something like: 400+C  180P 30F.... 

No workout - Day off


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

Just call it a carb up. Id post it if I were you.... I find if I dont post, I eat worse and continue to. Its a mind thing just for me.

Just dont beat yourself up, and get back on track ASAP! I really enjoy reading your journal BTW.


----------



## jstar (Sep 13, 2004)

9/13
M1: 2 scoops protein
M2: 2 honey mustard chx
M3: protein shake
M4: salad, 2 oz tuna
*gym*
M5: 2 scoops protein, glutamine
M6: 2 terriyaki chx

1210  50C  177P  33F

Training:
It felt sooooo darn good to do this workout. I love it :bounce:

*BB Squat:*
10x45
8x65
6 sets of: 7x85

*Rack DL:*
10x65
10x85
9x95
8x95

*BB Bent Row:*
10x45
7x55
8x65
8x65
8x65

cardio = 30 min elliptical 417 calories

Comments:
I didn't have a watch on (I never do) and I couldn't see the clock so I estimated my rest periods the best I could. I guess I will need to buy a cheapo watch at Walmart next time I go. Remember they use to give them away as a prize in the kids cereals? ah...the good ol' days! Now they give them DVDs


----------



## jstar (Sep 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Just call it a carb up. Id post it if I were you.... I find if I dont post, I eat worse and continue to. Its a mind thing just for me.
> 
> Just dont beat yourself up, and get back on track ASAP! I really enjoy reading your journal BTW.



thanks! I love reading yours too! 

I am just too lazy to get my nb is all. I have it all in there. I ate a loaf (or clse to a loaf) of ezekiel raisin bread and some multigrain ezekiel...lotsa oats, some PB, some lc pitas. You are right though, from now on I will post it all. I just seem to graze all day some days..with no real meals. Doesn't matter I am back on track already and nothing is gonna stop me.


----------



## Jill (Sep 13, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> 1210  *50C *  177P  33F


Punishment....


----------



## jstar (Sep 14, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Punishment....



 Yep! And it continues today too!

To make my weekly average of 1800cal  225C I needed to make yesterday and today low carb days (ie 50g). Wednesday will be back to "normal" whatever that is


----------



## jstar (Sep 15, 2004)

9/14
M1: 2 scoops protein
M2: 2 honey mustard chx breasts
M3: 1/3 cup oats, 1 TBL PB, SF cocoa 
M4: 2 honey mustard chx breasts
*cardio*
M5: 6 lc pitas, 1 ezkl. bread, 1 ff cheese

1775  140C  208.3P  46.5F

cardio=
30 min elliptical


----------



## jstar (Sep 15, 2004)

9/15
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1/2 cup ew
M2: 1.5 scoop PVL whey
M3: 2 ezekiel bread, 1 terriyaki chx breast
M4: 8 ezekiel raisin bread, 3 lc pitas, 2 ff cheese
*workout* 
M5: PWO:1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, glutamine

1932.5   269C   138P   18.5F

*BB Bench Press:*
10x45
6x50
7x55
5x65
7x60
7x60
7x60
7x60

*MTS Shoulder Press:*
8x80
6x90
6x90
6x90

*Dips:*
10x77
8x101
7x107
6x113
4x125

30 elliptical


----------



## Paynne (Sep 15, 2004)

Lookin good Jstar.  The ezekiel bread looks interesting.  Do you order it online, or get it locally?


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> M5: 6 lc pitas, 1 ezkl. bread, 1 ff cheese
> 
> [/COLOR]


----------



## Jill (Sep 15, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> M4: *8 ezekiel raisin bread, 3 lc pitas,* 2 ff cheese


These sound more like binges to me. Be careful please.


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Lookin good Jstar.  The ezekiel bread looks interesting.  Do you order it online, or get it locally?



You could do a search online I guess but I don't think the company has a web site. (Food for Life I think). I get them in the health food store. Look in the refrigerated section.


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> These sound more like binges to me. Be careful please.



You are right. I actually was just looking over my diet notebook and noting any connections between eating for emotional reasons. I didn't have time yesterday to write this but I believe that is what happened to me yesterday! I was doing okay (see all the previous meals) and then I left work early to go to the doctors. I went to see a dermatologist because I have some moles on my back that need to be watched and I haven't had anyone look at them in 12 years so I figure I was wayyyy overdue. So I go in there and the assistant lady made me disrobe and put on the johnny while she was still in the room. She asked me where the moles were that I wanted checked out so I told her. I showed her one one my breast that my ob/gyn was concerned about because it had grown in size over the past year or so. She asked to see it and when I showed it to her she GASPED  Can you believe this shit? I was scared  like you wouldn't believe. Then the doc came in and as he was looking at the ones on my back he was using words like assymetrical, big...I knew this couldn't be good. At the end though I asked a bunch of questions and it turns out I am okay, I just need to go once a year to have my moles watched. I need to get 2 removed, one small one on my leg and the one on my boob which will leave a scar..great! But since I don't have insurance he said I can wait 3-6 months and not to worry.

Well after that I left the office quite shaken to say the least. I really went in there expecting to hear that I was okay and just to watch them but sheesh I didn't expect a gasp and the way they were going on....

Anyways I think when I got home I started to stuff my face to calm myself down. After I did I realized OMG I just had like 8 slices of bread..WTF 

So Jill you are right I have been having these binges just like always except now I don't eat all the crap I use to, but still they are binges and sometimes my calories go over. This is not good. I will work on this.


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

*Update:*
Stats:
9/1/04..........9/15/04
Weight:145....141........down 4 lbs
Waist: 30'" .....29.5".....down 1/2 inch
Hips:  38.5".....38.125"....down .375 inch
BF%: 24%......TBD Oct 1st

Goal:
12/31/04
Weight: 125
Waist: 25"
Hips: 35"

I am pretty happy with my results so far. As I have said my diet needs work and I need to get my bread-binges under control. I am looking into moderating my carb intake on days I don't lift. I will post any changes once I figure out what to do!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey hun, bread or no bread- you lost 4 lbs. and 1/2 inch in your waist so good job!!   

Good Luck with the moles, I'm sure it's nothing serious, my mom has to have hers looked at often and she's even had some cut off a few times.  I have a few and I guess I PROBABLY should get them looked at but I get nervous.


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

Good results so far!

Glad you made some connection with the binge. Do you think the binges could have been prevented if you had carbs the 2 days before???? Mental note: ***Restriciting leads to binges**** Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Hey hun, bread or no bread- you lost 4 lbs. and 1/2 inch in your waist so good job!!
> 
> Good Luck with the moles, I'm sure it's nothing serious, my mom has to have hers looked at often and she's even had some cut off a few times.  I have a few and I guess I PROBABLY should get them looked at but I get nervous.



Hey chica  You are so pretty in your avi 
Thanks for the encouragement. I know a lot of that was water weight I am assuming, but hey I am moving in the right direction and that is the most important thing! 
I had 2 moles cut off my back when I was 16 just as a precaution. Don't be nervous - go get them checked out. At least then you will have peace of mind. Are you fairskinned too? I think we need to be xtra careful with tanning and being in the sun. I can't lay out anymore...haven't in years but they can still change all on their own too. Hehe..want to hear something funny? One of the moles they want to remove is on my boobie. My ob/gyn had noticed it has gotten bigger in the last year and advised me to check it out hence the dermatologist appt. Well the dermatologist saw it and asked me if I had noticed it getting bigger so I said to be honest I didn't realize it. I see myself everyday so it is hard to pick up on these things. Then he asked me - have your breasts gotten bigger???   You may not get the joke but if you saw me in person you would - obviously the answer is NO! hahaha


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Good results so far!
> 
> Glad you made some connection with the binge. Do you think the binges could have been prevented if you had carbs the 2 days before???? Mental note: ***Restriciting leads to binges**** Just my 2 cents.



Thanks girly! 

 that is something to think about. Plus I don't want to get into the pattern of overeating then undereating ...getting hungry..overeating again, etc.
You are RIGHT!!!! 

You know what else I realized? It is the 1/2-1 hr when I get in the door from work that kills me. I swear I have ROAD RAGE!!! I think I look for carbs after work to calm me down or to sedate me  

As GI Joe says = "knowing is half the battle"  <---I am in rare form tonight. I better get to the gym before it gets too late. I will be back on later.


----------



## jstar (Sep 16, 2004)

9/16
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx breasts, peppers
M3: 1/4 cup oats, 1 scoop protein
M4: 2 ezkl bread, 2 ff cheese, 3 raisin ezkl..ok had to stop myself - must go to gym...must go to gym...
*gym*
M5: PWO = 1/2 oats, 1 scoop protein, glutamine

1495   190.5C  136.5P  27.5F

Training: Damn I hurt my hip deadlifting the other day. It still hurts so I couldn't go as heavy as I wanted tonight. 

Leg Press: 12x90  10x130  8x135  6x140--rp--2x140--12x100 
Deadlifts: 10x45  12x65  10x85
Chins: 8x53  8x71  6x79  6x79  3x101

30 elliptical ---420 calories


----------



## Jill (Sep 16, 2004)

Someone has to look out for you. 

I have a weird mindset too. It seems like _as soon _ as I get home from anywhere, I have this need to eat. I working on changing my routines, etc...


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Someone has to look out for you.
> 
> I have a weird mindset too. It seems like _as soon _ as I get home from anywhere, I have this need to eat. I working on changing my routines, etc...



TY Babe 
*O  M  G!!!!* Me too!!! WTF is that all about? And my mom does it just as she is leaving the house to go anywhere...she grabs a granola bar or something. Like she is afraid she won't ever eat again.  Yeah, we all have some weird habits. But at least we can recognize them then try to change!


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

*Success Log for the Past 2 Weeks:*

Okay - I am being tongue n' cheek here but I had to post this:

Number of:
---*Slices of cakes turned down:* 2
---*Office luncheons where I ate my own lunch*: 2
---**Unaccepted invitations to Chili's*: 1 
---*Times I passed the "goodie" bowl at work without digging in:* ??? too many to remember.
---*Cookies passed up*:  After we went walking yesterday my friend had a bag of homemade oatmeal raisin cookies. Since they are "offseason" they dug right in but I was good  That was a tough one to pass up though. I am STILL thinking about them right now!!!

*my best friend lives off their Buffalo Chicken fingers and asks me to go at least once a week. Will she ever learn?? 

Yeah, I have only been at this job 2 weeks and it is UNREAL how much food I have to encounter. Damn I might as well work in a restaurant! This week I heard them gathering for a birthday party at my co-workers desk. No one bothered to get me to come over and by the time they started singing I figured why bother going over there now I will just turn down the cake again and they will all think I am anorexic again or something. So I was supposed to be in the training room like in 5 minutes anyways so I gathered my stuff and went in there. Another girl I was training with comes in and sits down. Then my boss comes in with 2 slices of cake for us and we both politely said no thank you. Then she is like no?  with a confused look on her face. Are you sure? Are you sure? ..Yeah - I AM SURE!!! So after my boss left my friend says you know I have a 1.5 hr commute each way, I don't have time to workout anymore, I can't eat cake every week! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

9/17

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 1 scoop protein
M3: 2 terriyaki chx breasts, salad
M4: 1.5 scoops protein
*walking*
M5: 6 slices ezkl bread, 1 TBL PB, BJ Bar

1537.5  204.5C  147.5P  33.25F

I went straight from work to my friend's house because we had plans to go walking before it got dark. Another friend of ours joined us. It was a blast. I hadn't seen these girls in a while so after our walk we were just gabbing away   I love being around these 2...they compete as well (in fitness!) and one is a personal trainer with a ton of experience (she does my bf% tests), the other is a Physical Therapist and teaches aerobic classes. 
Anyways I know M5 was kinda big because I didn't get home for some time and was hungry. Good news is that my raisin ezekiel bread is all gone now. I don't think I will buy anymore for a while since I can't control myself with it 

So my Physical Therapist friend just got back from Vegas after competing in the Ms. Fitness competition. She was sharing her photos and stories of her experience with us. For a first time national competitor she did pretty good! It is also her first year competing in fitness. Mind you she has no gymnastics background - just started maybe a year ago with it I think. Same thing with my other friend. She ended up taking 04 off but 03 was her first year. Sometimes I think I want to do fitness because it would be a challenge and it seems like fun but I know that I don't have the time or money to do it. It is a challenge enough for me just to diet for a show and keep up with my training for figure...nevermind the added component of a routine. 

Anyways all my fitness friends always inspire me so much. Just being around them makes me want to work harder.  

So I arranged to have my 2nd bodyfat test done in 2 weeks. They think I am 22% just by looking at me. Which is cool because I wanted to be at 21% by October 1st. We shall see!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 18, 2004)

Hey jstar!
You are cracking me up! It feels so much better to count the things you're turning down then to add up the junk you are eating doesn't it? You are doing great! The more times you do that, the easier it will get. 

So, are you planning on competing soon? If so what competition? I will be looking forward to following along.   

Keep up the good work babe, you are doing great.


----------



## jstar (Sep 18, 2004)

hikerchick said:
			
		

> Hey jstar!
> You are cracking me up! It feels so much better to count the things you're turning down then to add up the junk you are eating doesn't it? You are doing great! The more times you do that, the easier it will get.
> 
> So, are you planning on competing soon? If so what competition? I will be looking forward to following along.
> ...



Thanks Hiker!  

It's funny how much "junk" we are offered all the time. I swear if I gave in everytime I would be a house. I just have an issue with people who offer you food and automatically expect you to accept it and indulge with them. I feel stronger every time for turning it down because it means I am not taking a step back from my goal.  It is such a habit (to turn food down, to eat my own food rather than have what everyone else is having, etc. ) that I don't even crave what they are eating or want it. I guess the most upsetting part about it all to me is the reactions of others. But hey, it's my body and I will choose if and when I will cheat on my diet, thank you very much.  I am sure everyone here can relate to this...especially the evil co-workers 

I am gearing up for the 2005 season Hiker  Last fall, after my first show, I went wild and gained 17lbs in 2 months. It took me forever to get it off. Heck I am still working at getting it off! I am determined not to let history repeat itself. I know some of my friends who compete are in their offseason and will overindulge, but that is okay because when it comes time for them to diet they are hardcore and rarely ever cheat. I, on the other hand, struggle with eating clean for weeks on end so I must take a different approach. I started dieting now with a longer, slower cut. I want to lose enough so that I am within 3-5 lbs of my contest condition by years' end(roughly). Then I will do a few gain/cut cycles where I increase my calories to maintenance or slightly higher for a few weeks so I can gain; then cut back down for a few weeks and lose the fat I gained; and then repeat the cycle (from Jan-Apr). My first show is a small local show on 4/16, and the second one will be the Fitness Atlantic in CT on 4/30. If you are in the area maybe you could come and watch  Or maybe you should compete with me :bounce: We have a ton of fun backstage!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 18, 2004)

What is a BJ bar?

Good job on resisting the temptations, screw those who are offended! I skipped on on the gummie bears yesterday, and refused to eat the chocolate bar my co-worker bought me, trying to be nice or something. Geeze, they know I dont eat the shit. A couple days ago, i asked my co-worker to buy me a diet snapple, but she came back with just a reg one. They all think Im obsessed or weird or something, cause I wouldnt drink it. Hell, id rather eat my cals.

Good mental note about not buying anymore bread. I think thats a good idea for you.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Jstar, 
About time to introduce myself. Journal looks good!


----------



## jstar (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What is a BJ bar?



It's a breakfast-type bar I buy at BJ's. 
Dr. Steins Lowfat Blueberry Energy Bars - YUMMY!!!
http://www.21stcenturyfoods.com/page5.html
Macros per bar:
Calories: 180
CHO: 34g
PRO: 5g
FAT: 2g (no saturated)
FIBER: 2g
SUGAR: 6g
Choles. = 0mg
Sodium = 100mg
Ingredients: High gluten flour [wheat flour, malted barley flour, niacin, iron, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin B1, riboflavin (B2), follic acid], water, fresh blueberries, honey, apples, walnuts, brown sugar, stone ground whole wheat flour, yeast, calcium propionate (to retard spoilage).


----------



## jstar (Sep 19, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hell, id rather eat my cals.


Me too!!!!  Good job on turning down that shit!



> Good mental note about not buying anymore bread. I think thats a good idea for you.



 Um, yeah, about that....I bought some more today. I will try to control myself though  

I was just re-reading some of the "Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle" e-book, in particular the chapter on how to evaluate your own progress. What I have discovered is that although my diet is not perfect and may even seem atrocious to some of you - that is doesn't matter so long as it works for me. I take my results every week (Wed is my weigh-in day) and whatever the outcome is I will adjust my diet and/or cardio level accordingly. If and when I do plateau then I can change things up for the following week. The whole point is that I slowly make changes to my diet and exercise program that I can live with (ie small, within reach changes rather than the drastic "all or nothing" approach I have taken and failed with time and time again).  So, with out plagerizing (jeez my spelling is terrible today, sorry) Mr. Venuto too much I would like to copy a paragraph from BFFM that puts my comment into perspective:

Note - I paraphrased some of it because I couldn't copy and paste.

"Let your results dictate your approach." "In other words if you can eat bagels and pasta all day long and be ripped - great keep doing that! If you can eat 70% of your diet from carbs and 20% from protein and get leaner - great keep eating all those carbohydrates! If you can eat heavy meals late at night and still get leaner, don't change a thing! If you can get lean with diet and no cardio then go for it.

The results you produce each week are the only true measure of whether you have made the right choices or not. If your getting lean while breaking every rule in the book, then there is no reason to change. The ends justify the means, provided of course, that everything you are doing is good for your health.....Don't fix it if it ain't broken!"


----------



## jstar (Sep 19, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Hi Jstar,
> About time to introduce myself. Journal looks good!



Hey shutupntra1n! Love your user name Thanks for popping in to say hi. 
The more the merrier!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Jstar! Just wanted to stop by and tell you you're rockin  I like that Success log you did, sometimes we forget to give ourselves credit for the good we do 

Have a wonderful Sunday


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 19, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> It's a breakfast-type bar I buy at BJ's.
> Dr. Steins Lowfat Blueberry Energy Bars - YUMMY!!!
> http://www.21stcenturyfoods.com/page5.html
> Macros per bar:
> ...


Saw the macros for this and thought you should try the Mint Chocolate Chip Balance Bar Gold if you haven't already. They taste 100% identical to the icecream. I don't know all the macros but I know they have 210 calories, 15g protein and I think, but not sure, 20-24g carbs.


----------



## jstar (Sep 20, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Jstar! Just wanted to stop by and tell you you're rockin  I like that Success log you did, sometimes we forget to give ourselves credit for the good we do
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday



Hey Jenny!  Thanks babe! 
Turning down junk food is a full-time job, huh? We should all get gold stars everytime we do it. 

I hope you had a wonderful weekend. I need to get on here and catch up on your journal. I will soon, promise! Take care


----------



## jstar (Sep 20, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> Saw the macros for this and thought you should try the Mint Chocolate Chip Balance Bar Gold if you haven't already. They taste 100% identical to the icecream. I don't know all the macros but I know they have 210 calories, 15g protein and I think, but not sure, 20-24g carbs.



   mmmm I was reading about those Balance Bars in your journal. Is that a new flavor because I have not seen that kind before. I remember a few years back I had a thing for the Yogurt Peanut Crunch Balance Bar (not sure that is the exact name). Although, since I am cutting I probably couldn't - er I mean shouldn't - eat them for now. *Note to self* = next cheat meal get a Balance Bar.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 20, 2004)

Morning hun     Everything looks great, I may need to try this bread, how many calories per slice?


----------



## jstar (Sep 20, 2004)

*The weekend's gone already!*

    
The weekend goes by too fast, doesn't it???

I have to leave for work in literally 10 minutes and I am still not dressed or anything  I am awful about this stuff. 

Anyways I will update with my weekend meals/traininig on here later tonight if I had time. Tonight I go to the gym for Squats, DLs, and BB Bent Rows & 30 min cardio. Hopefully all the machines won't be taken again. My hip seems all better so I should be able to lift normally tonight.

Ah, I have so many things going on in my head - my life, what I want, where I am going    Over the weekend I visited my favorite little place where they do the mist-on tanning that I have used in the past as a base tan for my competitions. I love the girls in there. The one who owns it went to HS with me (she is a few yrs older though) and she opened it a couple yrs ago and since then the business has grown. I didn't go in to tan this time but to have my eyebrows done (for the 1st time - OUCH!). The pain was worth it though  Anyways I was talking to the girl who was doing my brows and asking here where she went to school and everything. So I found out the info and decided to go online and research it. I requested some info from the school by mail and I am considering enrolling in the program. After this temp job is over I don't want to waste my life in a career I hate just to make ends meet. I am taking more risks in life now - I want to enjoy myself. It is too much pressure otherwise. What I mean is that I always felt like I had to follow a certain path and know I realize that I don't.  

My freaking ex is driving me nuts too but I can't go into that right now or I will be late for work. I will post more later about this!

Cya later!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2004)

Weekend:

*Sat, 9/18:*
2300 cals  392.5C  142.5P  43.8F

*Training*:
Incline BB Bench Press: 2 min rest
10x45*  6x50*  6x55  5x55  8x50  7x50  7x50  7x50

Standing EZ (Straight) Bar Shoulder Press: 2-3 min rest
6x40  7x40  7x40  7x40

Dips  2 min rest
6x101  5x113  3x125

cardio - 30 elliptical 

*Sun, 9/19*
1425  171C  157P  23.5F

OFF


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2004)

Monday 9/20

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx breasts, peppers
M3: 1.5 scoops protein
M4: 1/2 cup oats
M5: 1 LC pita, 2.5 oz tuna
M6: 2 honey mustard chx breasts, peppers
M7: 3 ff cheese, 1 TBL PB

1525  118.25C  183.6P  37.25F

*Training*:
BB Squat: 1 min rest
10x45*  7x65*  6x90  6x90  6x90  6x90  6x90  6x90

Rack BB DL: 2 min rest
10x75*  10x90  10x90  10x90

BB Bent Over Row: 2 min rest
10x45*  6x65*  7x70  6x70  6x70

cardio - 30 min elliptical...424 calories

* = warm-up sets

EDITED= 
I forgot to mention they had cake AGAIN at work today!!! Anyone counting? That's 3 times in 10 days...!!!! I was good but I think they are starting to get offended, *OH WELL!!!*


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 21, 2004)

Morning girlie!! Everythings looking great! So, what's up with the ex???? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning hun     Everything looks great, I may need to try this bread, how many calories per slice?



The Ezekiel? It comes in many forms - tortillas, hamburger buns, hotdog buns, pitas, slices..etc. 
The tortillas are 150 per slice, the buns are 150-170 (170 for sesame) and the bread is 80 calories per slice. I wish they had a web site so I could point you to it (I couldn't find one). It is made by "Food for Life" and it differs from regular bread because it is made from sprouts - not flour.  It would be in the frozen section because it has to be refrigerated. I know there are a few other name brands that make flourless, sprouted bread and they would probably be in the frozen section as well. Lemme know if you find it and what you think.  
I like the sesame, ww and of course the raisin bread!!!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Morning girlie!! Everythings looking great! So, what's up with the ex???? Inquiring minds want to know!!



Gotta few hours???   
Here is the shorter version =
Dave and I had been dating for about 4.5 yrs. The whole time we were together  I was pretty convinced he was the one. It seemed like we had the perfect relationship and I was convinced we had a future together. We talked on the phone every night when we didn't see eachother, we were each other's best friend and confidant. Anyways...we had a "plan" which was that I was going to stay at home until I saved enough money to put a down payment on a house or condo and that I would buy in my name. He lives in an apartment now and the plan was that he would move in with me and we'd split the mortgage and bills. So, in August of 03 I was laid off which pushed these plans back until I could find a job. I temped here and there and then finally got a permanent job in March 04. So I started looking in the paper and got moving with my "plan."  I went with Dave to a couple open houses and talked about moving out, etc. with him and my family. I will really ready to do this, but apparently he wasn't. About a week later it was my birthday and after working all day I was waiting for a phone call from my boyfriend to wish me a happy birthday...but it never came! So I called him up, a little ticked, but I figured maybe he had a good excuse, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt. How dumb. Basically he broke up with me OVER THE PHONE and ON MY BIRTHDAY!!! I was dumbfounded, in shock, in tears, completely a wreck! He didn't tell me why. He wouldn't tell me why. But months later I was able to put it all together. That was in April. I was consoled by my awesome girlfriends and they made certain I didn't call the jerk after the fact.  3 weeks went by and he calls...wants me in his life..   I take him back - I can't remember when exactly this happened, or how, but soon after that he tells me he doesn't want to be in a relationship anymore, he just wants to "be friends." So at first I agree, but then I felt used and sort of like why should I do him any favors. He just wants to hang out with me in his spare time until he finds a new gf then he will ditch me and I will be upset again...SCREW THAT!!! So I told him off and didn't call him for a month. It was dumb of me to ever call him again but I called when I was on vacation in FL - I guess I was homesick or something (or just dumb) and we talked. I said I wanted to be friends and he was all happy and excited. I guess I really wanted us to hang out again so that we could get back together but I never told him that. So when I came back from FL I called him and he said he didn't want to be my friend. We should end all ties, when he gets a new GF she won't like that he talks to his ex, etc. I was so hurt and crying, and a mess! Twice I got screwed over by him. I mean I am crying my head off over the phone and he is so stoic and it almost feel like the sick jerk gets off on hurting me.  So I hung up on him and that was that! That was in July. He started calling me again a month or so ago saying that he wants to be friends. This BS again! He is relentlessly calling me, wanting to hang out...basically we act like we are still dating except no physical stuff. 

A couple things I should mention - he had bipolar and is on section 8. If he gives up his apt he would most likely not be able to get back on sec. 8 if he ever needed to due to some of the changes in law, etc. I can see his point - he wants to be secure, fine. The other part of our plan was that he is going to inherit his parents house and some money so once he gets that we could rent out my condo and live in his house. I thought we could work this out but it got sticky. My mom (and everyone I know) advised me to put the condo in my name only since it would have been my life savings going towards it and I would have nothing else if I lost it. But he was upset that I wouldn't put his name on the mortgage. Yet, he has a house and inheritance in his name only and I have never asked him to put me on there? 

So he is driving me nuts now calling all the time. I know what I must do - I must break it all off totally. It is hard but I have to send him the message that it isn't okay to use me like that and lead me on and still have me in his life. I am trying!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2004)

Ugh, your ex sounds like a mess. I think you should keep him as an ex and not even be friends with him. You deserve so much more than that, in my eyes he's ruined his chances


----------



## jstar (Sep 23, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Ugh, your ex sounds like a mess. I think you should keep him as an ex and not even be friends with him. You deserve so much more than that, in my eyes he's ruined his chances



It's easier said than done, but I guess it is because it was 5 years and really the only long term relationship I have ever had. I am happy to be single again now so I can focus on ME for once...and I have a lot to think about now anyways. Thanks for you input Jenny


----------



## jstar (Sep 23, 2004)

Tues 9/21
I will have to update later. It was a good day as far as meals go.
1800 calories

Training:
BB Bench Press 2 warm up sets then 6x6
Seated Shoulder Press 4 x 5-7
Dips  1 warm up set then 8, 6, 6, 3
30 min cardio - elliptical 

awesome workout. a little stronger than last week  

Wed 9/22
To be updated. Nothing but clean food again, calories a bit lower.
1580 calories

Training:
Today was my off day. I had planned to rest but ended up going for a long walk with my best friend. It was 60-90 minutes, but I am not exactly sure how long it was. We just start talking and the time flies


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2004)

I know, I had a long relationship with a wonderful guy for 3 years. He was a fitness model too, which didn't make it easier  He was a great guy, but I realised I wasn't happy with him and it ended.. Though I know how hard it can be


----------



## jstar (Sep 23, 2004)

Wed, 9/22/04

*3 Weeks In:*

I weighed in and did my measurements this morning. I weigh the same as I did last week and my measurements were exactly the same.  I've hit the dreaded plateau. Today is the first day of week 4 for me (9/22).  Here is what variables I am going to change for this week:

*Diet*:
I am keeping the same calories and macros, but I am making some other changes:
--no meal will exceed 500 calories
--the average for the week will be 1800 but I won't eat such a wide range of calories (ie 2700 one day, 1200 the next!) Instead I will stay with a range closer to 1600-2000 or so.

*Training*:
No changes to the weight training program! It is a new program and it is only my second week on it and I "feel" the results already!

*Cardio*:
I have been doing 5 days at 30 minutes for the past 3 weeks.  Starting this week I am increasing it to 6 days and 40 minutes per session.  Usually I would take Sun and Wed as my days off. Now I will be doing cardio on one of those days in addition to the others. I will still have one day off per week.

Next weigh-in/measurements will be taken next Wed, 9/29. Hopefully these changes will jumpstart me again!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn girl!!! I wish I had some words of wisdom to grant you, but I usually tend to give people 2nd, 3rd, 57th, chances.  I'm the worlds worst in trying to find the "good" in everyone and thinking I can help them or change them   , but I never usually do    and you get tired of it sooner or later.  One day you'll just wake up and all of a sudden have the courage and strength to tell him (excuse my language) to just go take a shit and to loose your number!! But until then- Good Luck hun   .  If you ever need to talk I'm available, I've been though it!! 

Your training and diet looks good.  About the calorie thing though, I really don't see anything wrong with being higher one day and lower the next, I find it keeps your metabolism jumping, but I would consider dropping my average for the week down from 1800 to maybe 1700??


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I know, I had a long relationship with a wonderful guy for 3 years. He was a fitness model too, which didn't make it easier  He was a great guy, but I realised I wasn't happy with him and it ended.. Though I know how hard it can be



You are smart to have the forsight to realize this. Sometimes we just get comfortable with someone and lose sight of the fact that we are not really satisfied with the relationship anymore. It is hard, but I know that some people stay together much longer than we did with our ex's and now they have moved on and are happier! So there is hope!


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Damn girl!!! I wish I had some words of wisdom to grant you, but I usually tend to give people 2nd, 3rd, 57th, chances.  I'm the worlds worst in trying to find the "good" in everyone and thinking I can help them or change them   , but I never usually do    and you get tired of it sooner or later.  One day you'll just wake up and all of a sudden have the courage and strength to tell him (excuse my language) to just go take a shit and to loose your number!! But until then- Good Luck hun   .  If you ever need to talk I'm available, I've been though it!!




Thanks hon  I think you are right. Time will tell, absolutely! Honestly, I just don't even want to date anyone right now at all. I was "fixed up" with two guys over the summer and neither one worked out. The 1st guy I was attracted to and it felt good to be attracted to someone else, other then my ex. However, he turned out to be a bit too much of a drinker for my taste. The second guy was cool but I didn't feel like we had a ton in common.  Oh well, there is always my college reunion coming up in November 



			
				ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> Your training and diet looks good.  About the calorie thing though, I really don't see anything wrong with being higher one day and lower the next, I find it keeps your metabolism jumping, but I would consider dropping my average for the week down from 1800 to maybe 1700??



I don't think there is anything wrong with it either, I just don't want to go way high and way low. I am more concerned about overeating/binging then trying to make up for it by having a bigger calorie deficit the next day. I don't want to get into that pattern. Part of my goal is to create better habits along the way.

As far as calories, I am going to keep them the same (1800) for this week and increase my cardio instead (from 5x30 to 6x40). I am following the advice in the "Burn the Fat, Feed the Muscle" book and it is pretty cool because he tells you exactly what to do when you reach a plateau - for each type of situation. For example: "if your LBM goes down and your BF goes down" do this; "if your LBM stays the same and your BF goes up" do this...
I weigh myself once a week and also take measurements (I only get my bodyfat checked once a month but I might start going twice a month). 
So this week my weight stayed the same and my measurements were the same so the first thing I am supposed to do is increase cardio and recheck next week. If my BF goes down then I keep with this level of cardio until the next plateau...if it doesn't then I need to cut 100-200 calories. 
I am getting my bf tested next weekend too and hoping for 22%


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

*Week 4*

Sorry I haven't updated meals and training in a while. I am still logging it all in my notebook but getting enough IM time is getting to be an issue. I am having withdrawals 

Ok, looking better this week!!! So far, so good 

* Diets: *

*WED 9/22*
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx breasts, peppers
M3: 1.5 scoops protein, 1/2 cup oats
M4: 1 ezekiel roll, 2 oz tuna
M5: 1 ezekiel roll, 2 ff cheese
M6: 1 ezekiel roll, 1/4 cup lf cottage cheese

1582.5  191.5C  161P  24.25F

* THURS 9/23 *
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx breasts, peppers
pack of cinnaburst [/size=1]
M3: 1 ezekiel roll, 2 ff cheese
M4: 1 ezekiel, 2 TBL PB - Chunky 
M5: 3/4 cup oats, 1 scoop protein (PWO)
M6: 1 ezekiel roll

1720  208.5C  129.5P  49F 
ouch! didn't realize my protein was kinda low today!

* FRI 9/24 *
M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1 egg, 1 scoop protein
M2: 1 ezekiel roll (about an hr before lunch - i was hungry!)
M3: salad containing = 4 strawberries, 8-10 black olives, veggies, 1 egg, and 2 small pieces of chicken
M4: 2 oz tuna, 1/2 cup oats (at my desk ) 
M5: 1 ezekiel roll, 2 tbl PB - chunky again
M6: PWO 1/2 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1/2 cup ew

1678  181C  128.5P   59.5F

OMG - the PB on ezekiel before working out really helps! Sometimes I feel sluggish in the gym or tired but not tonight or yesterday. And Fridays are always rough. I am always mentally and physically drained on Friday nights. Must be getting old   Is fat before working out a bad idea? Normally I get 25-35g total fat for the day; today was unusually high~

*Training*:

*WED 9/22*
Walked a zillion miles with my best friend  ...well...okay, probably more like 3-4 (over an hour anyways)

*THURS 9/23 *
Leg Press:  15x100* 12x135  11x135  20x135**
Deadlifts: 10x45  11x75  6x90
Chins - Assisted: 8x65* 8x77  6x95  6x95  4x101***
40 min elliptical  533 cals

* = warm-up sets
** = on this set I do 10 reps, rest pause 10-15 sec, do 5 more, rest pause 10-15 sec then complete the final 5.
*** = personal best 

On the DLs the 1st set = 50% 1 RM, the 2nd & 3rd = 75% 1 RM and the 4th set = 90& 1 RM (I try to estimate these as best as possible). I don't think I could truly lift 90% of my 1 rep max without a spotter, right?

*FRI 9/24 *
40 min elliptical  538 cals


----------



## jstar (Sep 24, 2004)

*I need to SCREAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Holy Shiaaaaatttttt!!!!!
I hate myself SO MUCH right now. 

So now that everyone here knows what a major LOSER my ex is please allow me to continue:

Okay, so for whatever stupid reason I still continue to be friends with this guy. I just don't have it in me to be the one to totally break off all ties with him. I have tried to do just that over the past few months but he has persistently been calling me and when I wouldn't return his calls he would come to my house. The last time he did this was about a month ago and as hard as it was for me I told him to leave. I think my mom being there in the other room really helped because I know she wants me to have nothing to do with him anymore.

Anyways I half-heartedly have been trying to break away from him but it is hard when he continues to call and keep in touch. It is even harder when he lives so close and none of my friends are around. Sometimes I just go over there and watch TV, it is like my sanctuary where I can get away from my house and have some space. So because I am weak willed I have talked to him when he calls and I have gone over to hang out with him when he has asked me too. It sucks because I know I shouldn't but if I don't then I will have no one to even hang out with. Now - believe me - nothing whatsoever is going on with us physically - we just talk and hang out.  

So I just got back from his apt. I don't know why the f-- I went over there. I went to the gym and I shoulda just stayed home after. Well I figured it was something to do, none of my friends are home and its either that or stay in. So I went over there with my training notebook so I could update it and write a couple more goals out. I turned on the Red Sox/Yankees game and I was glued to the TV --Johnny Damon is my man!!! I was kinda ignoring Dave and he seemed to be upset about it. Blah - who the F-- cares? I want to watch the GAME! Then he says to me "you know how we are just friends? well there is this party tomorrow night and there is this brazilian girl at Dunkin Donuts and I am planning to ask her tomorrow to go with me" ---
Okay so on the inside I feel like this:           
On the outside I didn't take my eyes off the game. I turned to him real quick and said that's good, have fun (in a tone that said - ok, i am ok with it i don't care). 
Then I proceeded to write in my notebook and make a few calls to my friends on my celly. I was praying someone was home so I could make plans and ditch him! But no one was around :sad:  So we watched a tiny bit more of the game and he grabs the remote and says I don't wanna watch this game. And starts flipping around...he stops on the Spanish channel and says ooooh LOOK at HER!! (meanwhile I have my head buried in my training notebook and I am doing my best to pretend I don't notice anything).  Then he asks me what olé means...so you see what is going on here? He knows EXACTLY how to push my buttons! So because I seemingly was disinterested in him asking out a girl (who happens to be brazilian) then he starts looking at hispanic women on tv. I know he was just doing this to get a rise out of me.  Let me describe my personality to you all. In a relationship I wear my heart on my sleeve...and I am always honest...don't cheat...NEVER play games, etc. Now I know I am not perfect but I don't believe in playing games. My ex THRIVES off of this shit. And because I do not like to play games I think sometimes it is easy to take advantage because I always react according to how I feel. If I am mad I express it, etc...but this time I wasn't going to give the asshole the satisfaction. ...Back to the story... now I am totally ignoring whatever half naked girls he is eyeing at on the tv, totally engrossed in my notebook and he turns the tv off, disgruntled, and says he wants to listen to the radio and "tune out." So I say, well do you want me to leave? and he was like no, stay! and after about 2 minutes I said..I think I am going to leave, ok? and I left.  ...As I was typing this right now the phone rang. I wasn't going to get it because I knew it was him. But I thought it might be one of my friends calling me back. Nope - it was him. He says OH GOOD OH GOOD I am so glad you got the phone. But I told him I didn't want to talk and that was that. 

I am so MAD at myself. I feel like a FUCKING puppet on a string!!!! Why the FUCK do people play games? Can a get a real man or what? I don't deserve to pour my heart out to somebody only to have that person take advantage of my feelings and emotions! .... I need to turn into a stone cold bitch when it comes to men. I think most of them prefer that anyways   

I'll show that bastard! I am going to get into Smokin' shape and when I do I will be flaunting it baby. He is going to hurt when he sees me. that mutha#@_^)$)^$)#_^_^$_#

Done ranting and raving now. 

See how crazy he makes me?


----------



## jstar (Sep 25, 2004)

*Saturday 9/25*

After a good night's sleep I feel refreshed and a lot better than I did last night. I was up late, copying my old training notebook into a new one so it is much neater and more organized. I find that I need 2 notebooks - one for just diet and training; the other for goals, dreams, figuring out stuff, etc.

Today I have a full plate. After I eat breakfast I am going SHOPPING :bounce: at Target. I haven't told you guys this but OMG I seem to be growing out of my tops.  All my sweaters are skin tight and keep riding up on me, it is so annoying!  Last week I bought a sweatshirt and didn't try it on beforehand; it was a size large; I figured it would fit! Nope  It was tooooo tight in the lats.  I can't believe it! I can't even eyeball a top and think that it would fit me because lately I have been way off. I bought a top a few weeks ago that I thought looked big and would fit me...but it didn't. So, this is a good excuse to go shopping, right? I really don't want to buy a ton; just what I need since I intend to get lean and mean.

Then it is off to food shop; go to the bank and to the gym. Today is incline benches; standing shoulder presses and max dips; and cardio.  Oh, I need to drop by the record store and pick up a new tape. I am so sick of my walkman and listening to the same couple tapes. For Christmas I am bying myself an MP3. If anyone has a good one they can recommend please let me know 

Then I have to RSVP to my college and HS reunions. I am mad because I have no one to go with to the college reunion since my friend doesn't want to go. It is just for the business students; since having our entire class in one location would shut down the city of Boston.  But I want to look hot and find a nice guy so I can get my mind off the ex. I am going no matter what. Even if I have to go alone!


----------



## Jill (Sep 25, 2004)

WooooW! Those are some long posts!

As for the BF, IMO he is just not worth it. Men do stupid things to see our reactions, good thing you didnt let him know his plans bothered you. Girls know how to play men too. I think you should move on IMO, hes just not worth it. Stop going to his place too-Id break off all ties with him. DOnt give him the time of day.

Have fun shopping!!! Im saving for shopping in Vegas, I cant wait! What are you buying today? Sizes are messed in different stores. Some stores I need a S, some a L, and some places I need an XL! And by no means am I an extra large person. i hate when you pick up a piece of clothing and think, oh ya this will fit me. Then yopu go to try it on and you cant get it over your leg!

Try to enjoy your weekend off. Have fun at the gym! Oh yes, I responded to a question in my journal that you asked me.


----------



## jstar (Sep 25, 2004)

Hey Jill!

Yes, long posts...I needed to vent! Plus I could always use some advice.

As hard as it is I am just going to break off all ties with him, you and everyone else here are absolutely right, he is a major loser and doesn't deserve me 
I hope the girl he asks out turns him down...then watch the loser call me up like I am a back-up plan or something. I don't think so 

As for the shopping..well I was bad! But hell, after last night I needed some shopping therapy!  I went to the store where I bought the too-small sweatshirt and returned it; then I bought this black velour track suit. It has the 2 white stripes down the side like a fake adidas  Then I went to Target and bought a few sweaters and shirts, some makeup, and pair of pants. I had a 30% coupon for NY & Co so I bought a shirt and sweater in there.  I was there a long time w/ no food so I bought a Myoplex bar. Didn't want to but there was nothing but fast food in the food court. Now I am home and off to the gym. 

I WILL be staying in tonight and not answering my phone if the jerk calls.


----------



## jstar (Sep 25, 2004)

Ok - today I bought tops in all 3 sizes S - M  and L!!!


----------



## jstar (Sep 26, 2004)

* SAT, 9/25 

Diet:*
M1: 1 ezekiel roll; 2 TBL PB
M2: Protein Bar - Myoplex Carb Sense
M3: 2 Honey Mustard Chx, 1 ezekiel roll
M4: PWO -3/4 cup oats, 1 scoop protein
M5: 1 ezekiel roll, 1 slice ff cheese, 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
M6: 2 small pitas - flourless, 1 tsp PB

1921  235.1C  151.8P  52.7F

*Comments* - Calories a bit higher today since this week my calories have been a tiny bit lower. I still want to average out to  1800 for the week. I am doing better this week with the carbs and the calorie ranges 

* Training: *
*Incline BB Bench Press*:
10x45*
7x50*
7x55
6x55
6x55
5x55
7x50
7x50

*Standing EZ BB Shoulder Press*:
7x40
7x40
8x40
8x40

*Assisted Dips *:
6x125 
6x125
5x125

40 min elliptical  555 calories

*Comments:* I am so proud of myself on this workout. I didn't even know it at the time but my strength has gone up since last week on these exercises. I was able to do more reps at the same weight & next week I will increase my weights again  I am now within 15lbs or so of doing a bodyweight dip without the assist machine!!!
 Even though it is too soon to tell I just feel like once I get leaner I will finally have some nice delts and upper chest definition. Possibly even some lats and lower back definition due to all the deadlifts   This is getting interesting!


----------



## jstar (Sep 30, 2004)

*9/30*

Geez I haven't had any free time to update my IM log this week 

Here is a quick recap:

*Diet* - Diet is going well. My diet for this past week (week #4) had a bit less carbs, about the same amount of protein and a bit more fat...I have been eating PB just about every day  My calories averaged a little lower this week than last week. This week they averaged 1775, last week they averaged 1840. I think adding the PB to my after work made me less ravenous after work, which was usually a "trigger" time for me. 

*Workouts* - I missed a workout on Monday, but it was the only workout I missed all month. Tonight I plan to do cardio and I feel soooo drained, more so mentally than physically. But I will make myself do it in a little while. I only did 4 days of cardio this week @ 40 minutes a pop. I also had a long walk, about 60-70 minutes so I guess that is really 5 cardio sessions. 

*Results*: I lost .5 lbs this past week, and .25" off my waist and .13" off my hips. The total lbs/inches lost since September 1st: 4.5 lbs; 1" from waist and .5" off hips. I am getting my bodyfat test done this Saturday and will post those results when I get them. I may do pics this weekend too and update those every few weeks just to see if I can really see any changes going on and for the advice/input from everyone on the board. 

Off to take a nap..errr.... I mean do some cardio! :


----------



## jstar (Sep 30, 2004)

*Week 5*:

I thought since I don't get on here every day I should post my planned diet and workout schedule for the week.

*Diet*: 
Same thing: 
1800 cals 50C-55C/30P-35P/15F-20F

*Training*:
Wed - BP, SP, DP + 45 cardio
Thurs - 45 cardio
Fri - 45 cardio
Sat - walk (45+) and IBP, SP, DP
Sun - OFF
Mon - SQ, DL, BR + 45 cardio
Tues - BP, SP, DP + 45 cardio

Originally I planned to up my cardio from 5x30 to 6x40 but decided to instead stay with 5 days and just increase my time to 45 minutes.

Codes:
BP = Flat BB Bench Press
SP = on Wed = seated shoulder press
SP = on Sat = standing shoulder press
DP = Assisted Dips
IBP = Incline BB Bench Press
SQ = BB Squats
DL = BB Deadlifts
BR = BB Bent Rows


----------



## jstar (Sep 30, 2004)

*Planned Cheats* 

So far I haven't had any planned cheats and I really could do without them but it is really hard to do that during the holiday season. I wanted to have these cheat meals planned out in advance so as to not harbor any guilt afterwards. My question is -- if I have a planned cheat meal should what should I do so that I don't mess up my progress. (fat loss is my main goal). Some ideas I was thinking about:

1) Have a lower calorie/carb day the day before or after the cheat.
2) Do an extra hour of cardio that week.
3) If the cheat meal is in the evening I could eat no or very low carbs that day and workout before I indulge. 

So here are the planned cheat days and the event:

Oct 20th - Dinner out with my ex-coworkers. I can order something relatively lean and healthy I am sure so this will not be an all out cheat. I just get nervous because when you order shit with "no oil, no butter, etc" they still seem to serve it to you however the f--- they want!!!!

Nov 6th - College reunion. No cheat foods but I will have a few drinks  

Nov 25th - Thanksgiving. 

Nov 26th - High School reunion. I have no idea what type of food we are getting but if it is available I will go for a chicken dish. I may have a drink or 2.

Dec ? - Family holiday party

Dec - 24/25 - We don't usually go anywhere so I guess I will still be on my diet these days.

Dec 31st - My "official" last day of cutting. I should be at my goal on New Years Eve and I WILL be ringing in the New Year in my favorite jeans (that I have never worn because they are too tight now!)


----------



## jstar (Oct 1, 2004)

*Fri 10/1*

Weighed myself again this am and I was 139.5, down a pound from 2 days ago. My total loss for the month of September is:
Weight: 5.5 lbs
Waist: 1.25"
Hips: .5"


TGIF  

Meals:

M1: 3/4 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1/2 cup ew
M2
M3....
more to come


Training:
cardio 45 min - to be done tonight. I love cardio on Friday nights because the radio station plays back to the 80s music all night


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay  I am back!

I have decided that if I am going to keep a journal here then I need to find time to write in it   Since the only real time I have to get online is on my lunch break then that is when I will be on here, updating my meals and workouts.

Update: 
I am on my last day of week 5 of my cutting program so here is how my week has been:
I have been sooo tired all week. Okay, more like tired/lazy...I missed a few workouts and although my diet has been clean all month long, and all this week I ended up giving into temptation on Sunday. I haven't done that in so long and on Monday morning I remembered why. I felt like total shiat most of the day. Didn't eat much at all yesterday and I did an hour on the elliptical last night. I feel a little better now but realize that I need to re-strategize a little. BTW my friend who does my bodyfat wasn't around all weekend so I am either going to do a test this Saturday when I see her or the following week. (Depending on my TOM).

I'll come back and write more later - I am going to to store to find a shirt to wear on Friday night to the Funway cafe. Can't wait. I have never been there but all my friends rave about it, so gotta go...bbl


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Tues Oct 5th

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx, peppers
M3: 2 scoops protein
M4: 3 oz tuna on 1 low carb pita
M5: 2 oz tuna, 2 lc pitas
M6: 2 lc pitas

extras: 8 pieces sf gum 

Totals:
1405  141.5C  174.5P  31F

Training:EDITED
Have an eyebrow appt tonight so no gym. 
NONE


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

*what I am dealing with here....*

This week at work is service center appreciation week. They really treat the ees well here.(sorry that is ee=employees, habit). They've had raffles and gave away tvs and other stuff. But holy cow they are having tons and tons of food for us!

I came in Monday morning to find a box of fancy chocolates on my desk. I brought them home for my family. We have catered lunches and dinners (for the late shift) all this week..plus afternoon snacks. This morning it was coffee and Krispy Kreme donuts and now they are hosting an "afternoon snack" of cookies and pastries in the cafeteria. Tomorrow it is another continental breakfast...bbq rib dinner and Thursday we have a pancake breakfast and brigham's Big Dig sundaes in the afternoon. (Think they would make us protein pancakes??  ) and on Friday...continental breakfast and chinese food for dinner...WOW!!!

Darn it! My co-workers just went down for the afternoon snack and they got free lunchbags...I might have to walk down there now (I will not be having any snacks of course!) 

BRB


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

I got my bag!!! I can never have too many insulated lunch bags 

Oh, and good news...the gym here is going to open by the 16th :bounce:  YAYYYYYY!!! My coworkers are going to think I am a huge freak when they see me deadlifting.


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Where do you work? What do you do?

Good job on not eating the treats. Your company is evil!


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh yes-as for the Krispy cremes I will be having my share when i go to Vegas.   We dont have one here


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2004)

Great job on septembers fatloss!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Jill 
I work at Boston Scientific, in the HR service center. This week is our appreciation week so they have lots of goodies and give aways  Everyone keeps offering me goodies but I just say no. Kinda like "just saying no to drugs"  I have tooo much more work to do to be giving into goodies 

When are you going to Vegas? Is that for the Olympia or just a personal vacation? That is one place I'd like to go...As for the Krispy Kremes - I have never had one either. I am kind of afraid to tell you the truth because most of the girls I compete with tell me how much they are addicted to Krispy Kremes after a show. One of the girls here is even nicknamed Krispy Kreme (although she can eat them all day and still look phenomenal). So I am afraid if I take a bite I just won't be able to look back


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Great job on septembers fatloss!!



Thanks beautiful 

I must confess though I weighed 139 before Sunday, the day I binged..I haven't weighed in since then, trying to wait a little incase there is any lingering water weight gain. Then I will officially set weekly goals from there.  I feel like I maybe only lost 3 lbs of fat and 3 lbs water in September. I want to kick myself into high-gear this month - more cardio and less carbs (I went overboard a few times last month)! I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, great job on the 'fat' loss!!!

Are you allowed to play on IM at work???


----------



## jstar (Oct 5, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yes, great job on the 'fat' loss!!!
> 
> Are you allowed to play on IM at work???



Thanks!
Hell no! I wish!! I am actually at home now (its 6:45 pm here) I know my time settings on IM are screwed up. I have to go - getting my eyebrows tortured up the street at 7pm.. I may be back on later. (Oh, I come on here during lunch and sneak on througout the day :shh:


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow after readin all that about your X... I know EXACTLY how you feel.  I had the same issues with my X (who I'm still friends with).  As far as all those BS games (gush I hate them!).. but you should really read "Why Men Love Bitches".. it's a pretty funny book too.


----------



## jstar (Oct 6, 2004)

Who is the author? I am reading Mr Maybe right now, a friend gave it to me. I feel (in a way) like the girl in the book. I would really enjoy more books on the same type of topics.

Oh boy! How do you remain friends? I kinda wish we still were because I miss him but on the other hand I can not and could never handle him dating someone else, or having interest in someone else. The games are all BS, it stresses me out to no end. 

Thanks for the kind words Katia!


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

The author is Sherry Argov.
We were very close friends before we dated, but it took us YEARS to get to the level of "friendship" again.  For half a year after the breakup we didn't even talk... he cut me off.  But to be honest I don't think I'll ever trust him again, even as a friend (he cheated on me). And if he didn't care about my feelings then, why would he now?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Star!   

Your doing great hun!  Good job resisting all that food, Chinese would be the hardest for me, I LOVE Chinese!!


----------



## jstar (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow Katia..that is tough. You seem like such a strong person, and I am sure you are alot better off without him now (as a boyfriend). I had a boyfriend (not Dave) cheat on me in the past but luckily I found out right away about it and dumped his ass! ...Once a cheater, always a cheater. We deserve better!...Dave never cheated but he has other issues I guess...ooh I am gonna check out that book too!

NC - hey hon!  Thanks!  I won't be tempted by the Chinese, I never really like it much. But the ladies here brought up a huge pastry tray with all kinds of godies on it and put it on the front table in our department!!! I have to walk by it like 100 times a day. Those pastries seem to be calling my name *must not give in*


----------



## Katia7 (Oct 6, 2004)

WOW, my X's name is also Dave.
Yeah, till this day he still denies he cheated on me.  He must think I'm 
But yeah, that book is great.  It basicly talks about why men take advantage of nice girls, because they let them get away with too many things.


----------



## jstar (Oct 6, 2004)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> WOW, my X's name is also Dave.
> Yeah, till this day he still denies he cheated on me.  He must think I'm
> But yeah, that book is great.  It basicly talks about why men take advantage of nice girls, because they let them get away with too many things.



 What a coincidence, huh??? 

Yep, that's me - too nice and I get crap for it. I really think they do prefer bitches


----------



## jstar (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah!!! I am outta here in 15 minutes..ooh no, wait, 10 minutes 

Man, last Wed when I was driving home from work I past my x in traffic. He didn't see me. I have a good chance of driving past him on Weds because he is usually coming home from dinner with his parents at 6 and that is when I drive by his intersection~ 

Anyways- 
sorry to dwell on him - 

Back to diet/training:

Today marks day 1, week 6 and I am UP to 140.5 from the other day!!! Jeeshh!!! So I obviously need to kick my own ass if I am to reach my fat loss goals. It is like I take 2 steps forward and 1.5 steps back. Progress is painfully slow. 

What I realized is that I need to do more cardio and burn more overall calories to get a greater deficit. Looking back on my journal you all can see I have had some pretty high calorie days. I plan to scale down the calories somebecause I do have a sit down job and I am not active at all during the day except for the gym. I decided to eat in the 1600 calorie range (for a weekly average, as opposed to 1800-1900 that I have been at). I have also decided to up the cardio to as many days a week as I can for 45-60 minutes. As for my weight training program I need to tweak it a little to fit my schedule. I decided to cut down to 3 x week (from 4 days) and use the same compound, heavy exercises I have been using but to break them up into 2 days upper body exercises (bench presses, shoulder presses, chins, dips, etc) and 1 lower body day (squats, leg presses, deadlifts, bent rows) I will do 3 exercises per day and cut down to 3-5 sets (some of my sets before were as high as 8!). This is what I need to do til I get to my goal bodyfat% then I will go back to the regular program. I may also increase reps slightly (only if I feel like working in the max rep - 3-4 rep area is hurting me some how). Now when I say increase reps I do not mean high reps, I mean more like the 6-10 rep range. Workouts will still be very intense just less time (like 30-35 minutes instead of 60!) I need to make more time for cardio!


----------



## jstar (Oct 7, 2004)

10/6/04:

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 sc protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx, peppers
M3: 2 oz tuna, 1 lc pita
M4: 2 oz tuna, 2 lc pitas
M5: 1 lc pita, 3 ww bread, 2 tbl PB
M5: energy bar

1535  174C  139P  42F

Training:

BB Bench Press
12x50*
12x55*
8x60
7x65
6x65

MTS Hammer Shoulder Press:
12x70*
9x80
6x90
7x90

Chins (assisted):
10x88.5
6x101
3x113

*means warm up sets

10 min stepper
35 min elliptical


----------



## jstar (Oct 8, 2004)

Thurs 10/7

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 2 terriyaki chx, peppers, 1 lc pita
M3: 2 lc pitas
M4: 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese, 2 ff cheese, 6 lc pitas
M5: energy bar
M6: energy bar

1630  222C   162P   32.5F

60 cardio elliptical


----------



## jstar (Oct 8, 2004)

Friday 10/8

M1: 1/2 cup oats, 1/2 cup ew, 1 scoop protein
M2: 4 lc pitas, 2 oz tuna, 1/2 cup lf cottage cheese
M3: 2 oz tuna, 2 lc pitas
..more to come

tonight:
cardio (45-60 min)


----------



## ncgirl21 (Oct 8, 2004)

What kind of Energy Bars are those?

Have a good weekend sweetie


----------



## jstar (Oct 10, 2004)

I posted a few pages back:

It's a breakfast-type bar I buy at BJ's.
Dr. Steins Lowfat Blueberry Energy Bars - YUMMY!!!
http://www.21stcenturyfoods.com/page5.html
Macros per bar:
Calories: 180
CHO: 34g
PRO: 5g
FAT: 2g (no saturated)
FIBER: 2g
SUGAR: 6g
Choles. = 0mg
Sodium = 100mg
Ingredients: High gluten flour [wheat flour, malted barley flour, niacin, iron, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin B1, riboflavin (B2), follic acid], water, fresh blueberries, honey, apples, walnuts, brown sugar, stone ground whole wheat flour, yeast, calcium propionate (to retard spoilage).


----------

